# computer virus problem



## lumsden2525 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok my computer was recently disabled from the internet of cogeco they said it probobally has a virus but something is sending thoudands and thousands of emails out and something needs to be done and i have 2 computers and one of then is really slow and bad and i never use and it seems everytime i turn it on we get a complaint. Im going to keep it off from now on anyway as im sure its the problem but i dont want to turn my good computer's internet connection and have our service disconnected alltogether and i also dont want to spend 90 bucks on getting my computer checked proffesionally. But i run trend micro uptated all the time and i have ad-aware,spybot,cleanup!,regcleaner, and a couple more i cant think of right now and i use them all frequently. The only thing is everytime i run adaware LOP is always the only search result It is a form of malware could this be causing it? Also how do i get rid of this for sure LOP is there anything online that clears LOP itself because it keeps coming back everytime i delete it. The only way i am talking to you is on a friends computer so should i be really worried about this malware? and am i ready to hook my internet back up?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Every virus program misses a virus from time to time. Best way to check it is scan with another companies AV product. 

Try this one, since you can do it offline. http://vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/

Also download this Trend update and load it. Scan with Trend offline. If these come up clean, go online with the new one and do one more online scan with Panda or Symantec.

If none of these find it, I would say that machine is ok. Repeat this on the older machine.


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

i recommend downloading AVG and install it on your computer. update the virus database if needed and run the program. let AVG get rid of the problem!!! AVG has never let me down, good luck.


----------

